# Is it OK for a guy to wear Yoga pants...?



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right section...but

I like the way girls look in Yoga pants... They look cute/comfy..

Do you think it would work for me???
Should I wear Yoga pants to my Gym???? Or would that be wrong??

Oh I'm a guy and manly...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What happens when you wear yoga pants and get a boner from looking at girls in yoga pants. Suddenly it's a "sex crime"


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What are yoga pants? My answer will be yes anyway but I genuinely don't know what they are. 

Oh are they just leggings? I think I see. No wait, slightly looser fabric. OK I don't know what I'd call them.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What are yoga pants? My answer will be yes anyway but I genuinely don't know what they are.
> 
> Oh are they just leggings? I think I see.


a little too feminine for a guy imo.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh OK, there seems to be a lot of variation. The ones I was looking at went up to like mid calf and were more form fitting.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I doubt there are any laws against it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh OK, there seems to be a lot of variation. The ones I was looking at went up to like mid calf and were more form fitting.


I think yoga pants that guys wear are a little less form fitting because there's a little extra "form" that no one wants to see fitted.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

men should wear these.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

No not Spandex.. That would be freaky...

Yoga..








Would it be creepy to wear them at the gym???
Would I still come off as a man???


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

what would you be doing at the gym? I feel like they're designed for a specific purpose but if you want to and you think they're comfortable you should go for it I think.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> what would you be doing at the gym? I feel like they're designed for a specific purpose but if you want to and you think they're comfortable you should go for it I think.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoga


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoga


Yeah I got that much 

*edit:* I'm editing this post because I hit 50 posts today opps  @Daveyboy in that image you linked below they look all right to me but I'm not sure what manly looking trousers would look like to be fair. If you're working out they should be comfortable right? To me they don't look particularly manly or feminine. I'm not really an expert though to be fair haha.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Yes. I know what they look like...
> 
> But would it be creepy to wear them at the gym???


 That depends if your dirty, sinful penis is visible or not.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I got that much


Hehe


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> what would you be doing at the gym? I feel like they're designed for a specific purpose but if you want to and you think they're comfortable you should go for it I think.












Like this.. Weight lifting, and pushups, situps and lots of stretching...

Maybe too girly??


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Gawd, I hope not


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Looks like comfy lounge wear you'd wear at home while watching a Buffy marathon. Maybe you should look around the gym next time you go and see what the other manly men are wearing? Although you are a trend starter! I keep seeing red and white plaid shirts everywhere I go.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

mark101 said:


> ^ Something like that might work.





Daveyboy said:


> No not Spandex.. That would be freaky...
> 
> Yoga..
> 
> ...


If you wear either of these, people are going to think you're gay.
Stick with sweatpants.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Looks like comfy lounge wear you'd wear at home while watching a Buffy marathon.


They would work for when I practice my Buffy kicks.....


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

If you do, post a pic :yes 




personally, I think those pants are too.... gender specific.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh Davey, I don't think that's a good idea...

No, really, wear whatever you want. If you want to wear a tutu, you wear that damn tutu.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> Oh Davey, I don't think that's a good idea...


 I see what you did there...:lol.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

prettyful said:


> If you wear either of these, people are going to think you're gay.
> Stick with sweatpants.


Thanks Prettyful.. 
That's kind of what I was thinking..
just wasn't sure if I was being overly paranoid .....:afr.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure. It's not "wrong." Wear whatever feels comfortable.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I dont know about you, but I like my pants to have "room."


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Too girly, Davey. Too, too girly.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> Sure. It's not "wrong." Wear whatever feels comfortable.


I'm wondering how comfortable yoga pants can be for a guy. They look like they can be rather constricting in a certain area.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ariana Grande looks good in yoga pants.

I wouldn't look good in yoga pants. When I do yoga, I wear shorts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some of these outfits leave nothing to the imagination.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

"Too girly" is a sin? Jesus, wear whatever you want.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Wouldn't wearing any sort of long pants whilst exercising be hot as hell (not in the positive way )


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, why not?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I mean, no, it's not OK.

I mean, sure, nobody can really tell you what to wear but

I mean, just no

I mean, I guess you can wear what you want, but it's not OK


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Who cares if they think you're gay . 

A real man isn't afraid of wearing whatever the **** he wants to wear .

. . especially if his birdie sticks out while wearing it . huhu


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Umm truthfully..no lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> what would you be doing at the gym? I feel like they're designed for a specific purpose but if you want to and you think they're comfortable you should go for it I think.


 They're designed to make people want to lose weight. There's no other point to them, really (other than supposedly being sexy, which they aren't).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> I mean, no, it's not OK.
> 
> I mean, sure, nobody can really tell you what to wear but
> 
> ...


Note to self....

yoga pants.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Too girly, Davey. Too, too girly.


:haha



Amphoteric said:


> Wouldn't wearing any sort of long pants whilst exercising be hot as hell (not in the positive way )


If I am exercising outside I will wear shorts...
But I don't like to lay my bare legs on the gym equipment..:afr



DeniseAfterAll said:


> Who cares if they think you're gay .
> A real man isn't afraid of wearing whatever the **** he wants to wear .
> 
> . . especially if his birdie sticks out while wearing it . huhu


  :evil


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

only if you're Russell Brand otherwise I thinks it's illegal :teeth


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wear whatever the hell you want. There are athletic tights made for men so I don't see why yoga pants is any different if you are doing yoga or any other fitness routine. Its just pointless sexism.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> That depends if your dirty, sinful penis is visible or not.


:haha


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Dude don't wear them.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Noca said:


> Wear whatever the hell you want. There are athletic tights made for men so I don't see why yoga pants is any different if you are doing yoga or any other fitness routine. Its just pointless sexism.


agreed.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I was going to say no, but from the pictures you posted it looks like men's yoga pants are a lot different and a lot looser than women's. From those pictures I'd say go for it, looks fine.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Work it Daveyboy.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> I was going to say no, but from the pictures you posted it looks like men's yoga pants are a lot different and a lot looser than women's. From those pictures I'd say go for it, looks fine.


Thanks Gwynevere....
I think maybe to see if I feel comfortable in them....
I will take them on a test drive to the Grocery Store...



Shup said:


> Work it Daveyboy.


Working it down isle 3 ......:banana


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

The pictures in this thread.... :lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

OR you could grow a Stache . . THEN wear the pants .


















That way people won't think you're gay .


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

I have yoga pants. I just wear them around the house. Quite comfortable, but wouldn't wear them in public.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

As long as they are loose and not skin-tight like the spandex type abominations posted in this thread, go for it. They look quite comfortable actually. If they are made for dudes, then they were meant to be worn by dudes.


----------

